# Men's Hair Loss > Non Surgical Hair Replacement >  New system, New look, New attitude

## EdinLA

Hello all, the name is Ed. I wanted to share my new hair system experience with you all in hopes that it may help someone determine if a system is right for them. 

I'll start off by saying, I'm so glad I have my system on. It's changed my attitude and how I interact with the world.

Like most of you, I started losing my hair during my teenage years. As my hairline decreased I decided to buzz cut my hair at 18 and it remained that way up through last week (22 yrs). 

After researching for weeks and with the help of some members on this board I decided to use HairArt Salon in Orange, CA. They answered all my questions and were very supportive. I paid a far more than I would've paid for a system online, but the reassurance of a system being measured, cut and placed on properly for a newbie like me was well worth it. I opted for a full bond with no tape. I believe they use a Oil Resistant White Glue (ORWG). Its an all lace unit. 

My initial reaction after the bond and cut was safe to say, horrified. I had this image of an old style toupee on my head. First, the cut I requested didnt fit my style. Secondly, like most hair dressers she blow dried my hair and used very little product. After a personal restyle and a bit of a wet look, I really like and no longer horrified. LOL

It's been a week now and every person I've encountered, work/family has complimented me on my new look. I dont deny my system if they ask. I believe this will only help build my confidence. Speaking of confidence, wow, a life changer. I no longer have to dress down to wear a baseball cap! I can now send a simple selfie to a girl without the worry. lol...

Things I did wrong:
- Dont use hair spray with alcohol (Dries out the bond) 
- Dont shampoo often..Use conditioner when you do shampoo
- Dont use too much gel or mouse (white flackiness)
- Didnt buy extra bond for myself for hairline touchups
- Dont touch your hairline with finger. Use comb teeth.. (gets dirty)

Sorry for the long read.... I'm sure I missed things, but Ill answer any questions if needed. Now the pics...

----------


## Cheke1979

in my opinion it looks natural like real hair awesome! hair systems now at days in most cases looks better than transplant and its non invasive wow!

----------


## EdinLA

> in my opinion it looks natural like real hair awesome! hair systems now at days in most cases looks better than transplant and its non invasive wow!


 Thanks Cheke... Ive come to terms with my new system and once I did its become apparent that it looks like my natural hair. I believe the system is more natural looking when the hair has shine. Hair gel, wax or some sort of light oil makes a huge difference in my eyes.

----------


## grincher

it looks good buddy

----------


## k9gatton

Looks very real. I wouldn't of even known it was a system if it wasn't on the post. 

Congratulations.

----------


## EdinLA

Thanks for the kind words guys. I have grown to become much more comfortable with wearing it. I am currently having my stylist try a different bond as the ORWG tends to dry up and flake with a day or 2. Damn oily scalp.

----------


## Inthemix

Looks good. We both have similar hair styles. How the hairline? Is the lace detectable?

----------


## EdinLA

> Looks good. We both have similar hair styles. How the hairline? Is the lace detectable?


  Hairline is undetectable. I've noticed after 3-4 days it does get dirty. If the bond dries out I clean it with some alcohol and and reapply new bond. Noone has been able to see the lace hairline, even when they come up close. I am upfront about it if they ask.. they could never believe it. I have others that even me telling them I have a system they don't believe me and swear I lost weight. Which is true as well...

----------


## J_B_Davis

Looks incredible. I really think if more guys would just be comfortable going with a good system they would suffer a lot less. If it looks that good, no one cares. Good for you!

----------


## Inthemix

Sounds like your really happy. Congrats! I'm in Orange County so I'll have to visit the same place you did. I'm only trying to reinforce my hairline and because I wear my hair up and kinda back I've been worried about the lace being exposed. Thanks for posting!

----------


## chriswalker

Looks f'ing great. I'm so READY for the same.

----------


## chriswalker

Looks freak'n great. I hope to do the same soon.

----------


## EdinLA

> Looks freak'n great. I hope to do the same soon.


 Thanks Chris! It's a life changer. Its been almost 1 yr since my first visit and still I am amazed how good it looks. Many Tinder dates later and 1 GF, none have ever known. 

I wont lie, its work to keep up. The upside is you get to have hair  :Smile:

----------

